# Berg Vocal Music



## schopey (Mar 10, 2013)

Does anyone know of an English translation of Berg's lieder online? I just got the Berg boxset from DG, no translation included. I already had the operas with libretti, just looking for the a translation of the songs.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

This site has English translations for Seven Early Songs, Altenberg Lieder, and some of the unpublished early songs (including Schiesse mir die Augen beide, which is on the DG set), but not Der Wein.


----------



## schopey (Mar 10, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> This site has English translations for Seven Early Songs, Altenberg Lieder, and some of the unpublished early songs (including Schiesse mir die Augen beide, which is on the DG set), but not Der Wein.


Many thanks!

There is a video on youtube of Der Wein with translation,


----------

